# CMHR has a new........



## Marty (Feb 7, 2009)

YOUTUBE!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow, you are good. That was great, are you going to do one for the boys to?

Christy


----------



## albahurst (Feb 7, 2009)

Loved the video! Hope your girls find forever homes soon!

Peggy


----------



## Gini (Feb 8, 2009)

Wonderful video of the mares. Thanks Marty~~~~


----------



## tnovak (Feb 12, 2009)

Perfect music for the mares!!!!!


----------

